# Caravan Club Booking System



## peedee

Ok, it has been raised many times before but the popularity of "caravaning" has increased dramatically over the last two years and even I, a defender of the current system in the past, concede it is getting difficult to get Caravan Club pitches. I have also reecently been on the receiving edge of it and could not get an advanced weekend booking so only booked until the Friday. On leaving on the Friday, I enquired how many cancellations they had. Four was the reply, one of them only an hour earlier! So I could have stayed had I not made alternative arrangements.

I also note the club is actually beginning to take notice of complaints and plans on doing something about it so what should they do?

I've listed a few ideas which have been banded about but there might be others?

peedee
p.s. Dam, you cannot edit polls questions once posted. It makes more sense in the penultimate question if it read BEFORE "X" days of arrival.
Any chance a mod can change it please.


----------



## HeatherChloe

I stayed at the CC club site at Kimmeridge this weekend - I simply phoned them to book, no problem, and paid on arrival. Plus it was very cheap! Associate site. 

Also associate site - I have booked the CC club site at Tanner Farm in August - they require a four night minimum booking in August (which I won't be using, as I am only going for the weekend) and they require a deposit to be paid at the time of booking. 

I can see why they insist on a four night minimum, but really, I'll be there two nights and pay £70 instead of say £40. So they just make more money. As I'll be gone, I expect they'll resell my plot. 

The deposit obviously costs me money, but again doesn't necessarily mean I'll show up - if I decide not to go, I'll just lose the deposit. So again, they just make more money. If I don't show up, I expect they'll resell my plot. 

My understanding is that it is the associated sites likes these two who make their own rules. 

So the people who argue that the site is fully booked / people don't show up ... if they end up changing to more of a Tanner Farm approach as a result of changing the booking will simply mean that the site makes more money, rather than actually changing anything else. 

In my humble opinion. :wink:


----------



## spatz1

Expect the caravan club is rubbing its hands together with the increased occupancy, some suggesting 100%....

Running at increased proffit margins in the height of a ressesion, theres little incentive for them to tackle the main problem which is obviously a lack of pitches nationwide !

cant see anything in the poll to change that ..


----------



## bognormike

sorry, peedee - we can't edit the poll questions either


----------



## peedee

I was in a bit of a hurry because I was being pressed to go out and buy wallpaper  I did try to preview it but the poll doesn't come up. Never mind I am sure most will not be confused???? During the three weeks we were away, all the CC sites I stayed on were close to capacity with only one or two pitches free overnight. 

peedee


----------



## Grizzly

For preference I'd have a deposit which is held by the club if you cancel at all and set against your next booking. Anyone who cancels more than 3 times in a row has their deposit withheld and is not allowed to pre-book at all and has to rely on turning up and getting in.

I'd like to add the qualifying "cancels _without a good, honest reason _" but suspect that many of the worst offenders are perfectly capable of manufacturing plenty of good honest sounding reasons. Once again, a small minority would spoil it for those who might have to cancel because of accident or illness.

G


----------



## peedee

Isn't that getting a bit complicated G? I am sure the Club will be looking at a solution which is easy to implement. One thing they have indicated in the past is the blocking of weekends to those wishing to book a full week or two, so I hope they have no plans to introduce minimum stays! In my view that would be discriminating against the mobility of motorhome owners.

Next year is predicted to be even worse with the attractions to stay at home for the Olympics and the Diamond Jubilee

peedee


----------



## Rapide561

*Deposit*

Hi

I like the CCC system - £25 deposit - that is ok. However, for a costly booking, the deposit is 25%, so for a longer stay, this deposit can be a chunky amount.

There are no refunds of the deposit if cancelled within a certain time - I fully agree with this. If you book a Thomas Cook holiday and cancel...etc etc.

I would like to see the CC taking a £25 deposit per booking with similar terms and conditions to the CCC.

I am sure there are CC members who book a load of sites when the pitches are put on sale as there is no initial cost. If these people have to pay a deposit for each booking, I suspect availability would appear! Have you tried to get in to Rowntree Park?

Russell


----------



## brianamelia

*Re: Deposit*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I like the CCC system - £25 deposit - that is ok. However, for a costly booking, the deposit is 25%, so for a longer stay, this deposit can be a chunky amount.
> 
> There are no refunds of the deposit if cancelled within a certain time - I fully agree with this. If you book a Thomas Cook holiday and cancel...etc etc.
> 
> I would like to see the CC taking a £25 deposit per booking with similar terms and conditions to the CCC.
> 
> I am sure there are CC members who book a load of sites when the pitches are put on sale as there is no initial cost. If these people have to pay a deposit for each booking, I suspect availability would appear! Have you tried to get in to Rowntree Park?
> 
> Russell


I like the CC system as its non restrictive, and 99% of the bookings I make I use, but do agree a deposit would free up the sites,and prevent people block booking. However I wouldnt like to see a minimum nights stay adopted as the CCC as this is a real pain.
Bri


----------



## Rosbotham

*Re: Deposit*



Rapide561 said:


> Have you tried to get in to Rowntree Park?


Yes, and when I finally got in there I met a bloke who boasted that he'd chosen that weekend as the weather was looking nicest, having booked 3 consecutive weekends and cancelled the other two when it looked like rain. Says it all...


----------



## Rapide561

*CC*

Precisely my point.

Russell


----------



## teemyob

*Voted*

Hello,

I have voted.

I would like to see some improvement as we no longer even bother trying to book CC pitches, due to the problems we face trying to.

TM


----------



## Zebedee

I'd like to see them at least trial a simple system of a £25 booking fee, plus no more than three bookings outstanding at any one time.

Very simple to program into their computer system (_which they are sadly underutilising_!!) and it would probably stop all but the most dedicated abusers of the system.

And before Heather insists again that it's not breaking the rules, "_If I don't show up, I expect they'll resell my plot_." I would have to agree. But the plot can only be sold to someone who is able to take a very late booking, by phoning round on the offchance a day or two in advance.

It isn't very considerate or fair on those who are not that flexible and need a booking for a few weeks ahead, but can't get one because the plot has been sold to someone who cancels at the last minute . . . like the chap Rosbotham met at York!

That "_*person*_" :roll: will probably have denied two other families a booking at York for the previous two weekends when "it looked like rain".

Dave


----------



## H1-GBV

I don't approve of the CC system, much prefering CCC. Last year there was a survey by CC and I know many of us contributed to it, but nothing seems to have changed (although one newsletter did say they were getting tougher on no-shows).

However, I have to admit to cancelling more than one CC booking on the day I was due to arrive! I sometimes use the MH for consultancy trips, and I have been rung up at lunchtime to be told "you're not needed". I still expect to be paid my travelling costs, but I change my destination to somewhere I WANT to go (in the vicinity of my current location at the time) rather than somewhere I NEED to go (with perhaps another 200 miles round trip). Would that count as a "reasonable" excuse, or should I lose my deposit (if one was charged)?

Life is never straightforward - Gordon


----------



## nipperdin

Due to Rosie taking longer to recover from an operation than anticipated I have had to cancel some C & CC bookings.
As I cancelled with more than 7 days notice all of my deposits were refunded.

My son wanted to book for the CC site at Burford recently for the half term break.
The computer said no room but he rang up and got in.
He said that, in fact, there was plenty of room on the site when he got there


----------



## brianamelia

H1-GBV said:


> I don't approve of the CC system, much prefering CCC. Last year there was a survey by CC and I know many of us contributed to it, but nothing seems to have changed (although one newsletter did say they were getting tougher on no-shows).
> 
> However, I have to admit to cancelling more than one CC booking on the day I was due to arrive! I sometimes use the MH for consultancy trips, and I have been rung up at lunchtime to be told "you're not needed". I still expect to be paid my travelling costs, but I change my destination to somewhere I WANT to go (in the vicinity of my current location at the time) rather than somewhere I NEED to go (with perhaps another 200 miles round trip). Would that count as a "reasonable" excuse, or should I lose my deposit (if one was charged)?
> 
> Life is never straightforward - Gordon


I think this is one the reason that people are calling for the changes as there is nothing to stop anybody cancelling at the last minute. I would have to say that If a deposit system was in place as with the CCC was in place you would and should lose your deposit.
Bri


----------



## DJMotorhomer

*Re: Deposit*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I like the CCC system - £25 deposit - that is ok. However, for a costly booking, the deposit is 25%, so for a longer stay, this deposit can be a chunky amount.
> 
> There are no refunds of the deposit if cancelled within a certain time - I fully agree with this. If you book a Thomas Cook holiday and cancel...etc etc.
> 
> I would like to see the CC taking a £25 deposit per booking with similar terms and conditions to the CCC.
> 
> I am sure there are CC members who book a load of sites when the pitches are put on sale as there is no initial cost. If these people have to pay a deposit for each booking, I suspect availability would appear! Have you tried to get in to Rowntree Park?
> 
> Russell


I totally agree that the CC should adopt the C&CC procedure a £25 deposit per booking, refundable if cancelled 7 days or more before arrival. Then all CC site would not be booked up so quickly, people would have to plan trheir booking not simply blocked book. :x


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

The last time I stayed at a CC club site the warden told me that of 1.1million bookings made 20% were cancelled though the majority rebooked but he didnt have the exact figures.He said the new computor system give them this info which was discussed at the wardens meeting.He also said he didnt like the current system because of this but it didnt effect him as most nights they were full and most bookings were on the internet
Bri


----------



## Rapide561

*Pitches*

Dave (Zeb)

I would not like to see a maximum number of bookings though. Many fulltimers book 12 months ahead, but, fulltimers' bookings are usually "stable" - ie they say they are coming, they come, come hell, high water or blizzard.

I have no objection to how many forward bookings someone has, but without a deposit in place, there is no commitment to the booking etc.

Can anyone imagine booking hotels, flights, ferries etc and not paying at the time of booking?

Russell


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Pitches*



Rapide561 said:


> I would not like to see a maximum number of bookings though. Many fulltimers book 12 months ahead, but, fulltimers' bookings are usually "stable" - ie they say they are coming, they come, come hell, high water or blizzard.


OK Russell - that's one I hadn't thought of, or realised.

As I said though, their computer system is sadly underutilised. It would not be at all difficult to program in a counter which would block anyone who had cancelled at short notice more than (say) three or four times in a year, and restrict them to only three open bookings for the year following.

Heavy emphasis on the "short notice" of course!



Rapide561 said:


> I have no objection to how many forward bookings someone has, but without a deposit in place, there is no commitment to the booking etc.


And therein lies the root of the problem. It's too easy and costs nothing, so unscrupulous members will carry on regardless, and with no conscience at all.



Rapide561 said:


> Can anyone imagine booking hotels, flights, ferries etc and not paying at the time of booking?


Extremely valid point Russell. :wink: An apocryphal question no doubt! :wink:

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*CC*

This is my project tomorrow - to tackle the Caravan Club. Heaven 'elp 'em!.

I have tried in the past and at one point was offered FREE membership - but I declined stating "what is the point if I can't get on sites?"

Prior to that, I did join the CC but after a cock up at Knaresborough, I cancelled the direct debit before it even got started!

Russell


----------



## Sprinta

although I'm a CC member I've never tried to prebook a site as I prefer to travel the roads and see where I am when it comes time to look at finding somewhere. I use an iphone app that shows me caravan sites in the vicinity and then see if there's a CC site close by then phone it. We've just had a fortnight away and the only night we had a problem was bank holiday weekend and we ended up in a 'normal' site not CC.

but - my vote was to introduce a booking deposit as there was no option to ban members that block book and then cancel on the grounds of bad weather.


----------



## HeatherChloe

Zebedee said:


> And before Heather insists again that it's not breaking the rules, "_If I don't show up, I expect they'll resell my plot_." I would have to agree. But the plot can only be sold to someone who is able to take a very late booking, by phoning round on the offchance a day or two in advance.
> 
> It isn't very considerate or fair on those who are not that flexible and need a booking for a few weeks ahead, but can't get one because the plot has been sold to someone who cancels at the last minute . . . like the chap Rosbotham met at York!


When I said "if I don't show up, I expect they'll resell my plot" I meant it by way of complaint.... if I have paid for a plot and don't use it, then they shouldn't resell it, because it's mine!

If I buy a ticket for the theatre and don't show up, then my seat stays empty. But if I buy a ticket for a theatre and it's a sell out, and I return the ticket to them and they resell it, they will give me the money back for it if they were able to resell it.

But they don't do that.... they charge you for the pitch AND resell it if you don't show up but don't refund you the money. So they get the money for the pitch twice.

I think if you don't show up and the site is fully booked and they are able to resell the pitch, then they should refund you the money.


----------



## Zebedee

HeatherChloe said:


> When I said "if I don't show up, I expect they'll resell my plot" I meant it by way of complaint.... if I have paid for a plot and don't use it, then they shouldn't resell it, because it's mine!


Ditto car parking spaces where you have to enter your full number plate at the pay station.

If I have bought two hours and leave after only one, why shouldn't I give my ticket to someone coming into the car park so they can use the second hour?

Selling the same space twice is a bit naughty, especially when the second person will get a fine if caught using a space that has already been paid for

OK - minor rant over . . . . back to the CC booking system. :roll:

Dave


----------



## Oscarmax

Last year we were at the New Forest CC Blacknowl Site, a member was bragging they had been warned by the Caravan Club, 'What they going to do ban us'.

It is these mindless muppets which is ruining the system for all of us.


----------



## peedee

Sprinta said:


> but - my vote was to introduce a booking deposit as there was no option to ban members that block book and then cancel on the grounds of bad weather.


I didn't include this option because the Club already claims to picking up the "badies" They claim to have warned a few but as far as I am aware no one has been banned.

peedee


----------



## Grizzly

HeatherChloe said:


> When I said "if I don't show up, I expect they'll resell my plot" I meant it by way of complaint.... if I have paid for a plot and don't use it, then they shouldn't resell it, because it's mine!
> 
> I


When you book said plot do you pay the full price for it or only a deposit ? When I buy a theatre ticket I always pay the full price but I have never paid,in full, in advance for a campsite pitch.

There are many small CL/CS sites that rely on having units on pitches as many nights as possible during the season. If someone chooses to forfeit their deposit and not turn up then the site have lost the difference between that and the full price. The booking might have been made for several nights; the deposit asked is seldom for more than a token amount.

We would all be worse off if sites- big or small- went out of business because they were losing money or getting a reputation for always being booked up and so no-one tries to book.

Frankly, to book and then not turn up, unless for an extremely good reason, is selfish.

G


----------



## HeatherChloe

Grizzly said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I said "if I don't show up, I expect they'll resell my plot" I meant it by way of complaint.... if I have paid for a plot and don't use it, then they shouldn't resell it, because it's mine!
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> When you book said plot do you pay the full price for it or only a deposit ? When I buy a theatre ticket I always pay the full price but I have never paid,in full, in advance for a campsite pitch.
> 
> There are many small CL/CS sites that rely on having units on pitches as many nights as possible during the season. If someone chooses to forfeit their deposit and not turn up then the site have lost the difference between that and the full price. The booking might have been made for several nights; the deposit asked is seldom for more than a token amount.
> 
> We would all be worse off if sites- big or small- went out of business because they were losing money or getting a reputation for always being booked up and so no-one tries to book.
> 
> Frankly, to book and then not turn up, unless for an extremely good reason, is selfish.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

I'm talking about paying for 4 nights and leaving after 2 (because I only wanted two anyway).

Regarding a deposit being a "token" amount - I find I pay £15 deposit at Tanner Farm which is roughly the same as the price for a night.

Obviously if you don't show up and the site cannot fill your slot, you should lose your deposit.

But if you don't show up and the site has a long waiting list of people wanting to stay and are easily able to fill your slot (especially if you called a week before to explain that you had broken your arm) then why should you lose your deposit then? The site makes full price for the pitch and keeps your deposit.


----------



## Grizzly

HeatherChloe said:


> But if you don't show up and the site has a long waiting list of people wanting to stay and are easily able to fill your slot (especially if you called a week before to explain that you had broken your arm) then why should you lose your deposit then? The site makes full price for the pitch and keeps your deposit.


A broken arm is, in my book, a cast iron excuse Heather. I guess the site you booked with charge one night's fees as deposit - fair enough, though if you had booked 4 nights and only done two they would still be out of pocket if they could not re-sell.

The snag is that there are a lot of selfish people out there who book every weekend knowing they will not turn up on many of them and it is not surprising if the site owner tries to protect themselves.

We've railed against ferry companies who charge us a re-booking fee well beyond what it must cost when we change our booking with them. Perhaps these site owners are wising up and using the same big business methods ?

G


----------



## Levvo001

Last year, some friends asked us if we would like to go to York for the weekend in November to the Xmas markets. They booked a hotel, we wanted to take the MH and stay at Rowntree Park. This was in about May, and it was fully booked. 

Just looked today, and there is no weekend availability at all for the whole of November and December. It's only June for goodness sake. 

We are not in the fortunate position of being able to get up and go any old time we please. We have a small business to run 6 days a week, so Saturday night is the only option for us to get away. And we need to be able to plan ahead, so even if late availability came up it's no good to us. 

So I favour full payment up front, and a part refund if people cancel, with no refund on a cancellation within 48 hours. I also think the club should have a system for contacting members if late places do become available. We do that for our customers, so do theatres, hotels etc. Can't be that hard to do...


----------



## HeatherChloe

Levvo001 said:


> Last year, some friends asked us if we would like to go to York for the weekend in November to the Xmas markets. They booked a hotel, we wanted to take the MH and stay at Rowntree Park. This was in about May, and it was fully booked.


I suggest that you go to your friend's hotel, have them say that your motorhome is their vehicle so that it can be parked in the hotel carpark, and then sleep in it there. A free weekend and you'll be near your friends.


----------



## Zebedee

HeatherChloe said:


> I suggest that you go to your friend's hotel, have them say that your motorhome is their vehicle so that it can be parked in the hotel carpark, and then sleep in it there. A free weekend and you'll be near your friends.


Are you serious Heather?

It's tricks like this which get motorhomes a bad name. The hotel is bound to find out. They will be curious when a motorhomer appears to bring the van and hire a room, or hadn't you thought of that?

Do you really think they won't mind some cheapskate sleeping in their car park to avoid (as they will see it) paying for a room?

I hope you were joking!! 

Dave


----------



## peedee

My thanks to those that have so far voted in this poll. 153 votes only reflects 3.6 percent of subscribers and an infinitesimal amount of total MHF members. Previous polls have indicated that as many as 20 percent of MHF members are CC members, so where are you all? It would be nice to think I and other MHF members who are also members of the CC Research Panel could quote a much higher percentage to the Club when the opportunity presents itself. 

peedee


----------



## Grizzly

peedee said:


> It would be nice to think I and other MHF members who are also members of the CC Research Panel ......
> peedee


Peedee...if you meet any of the club bigwigs or have a chance to put our side to them would you ask what the chances are of getting something similar to the _Stop Acceuil Camping-Cars _ scheme on some of the Club site late arrivals areas ?

I did write last year to suggest they might look into it but did not get a reply.

G


----------



## bognormike

to keep it moving (hopefully) I've added a "sticky" 8)


----------



## peedee

Grizzly said:


> Peedee...if you meet any of the club bigwigs or have a chance to put our side to them would you ask what the chances are of getting something similar to the _Stop Acceuil Camping-Cars _ scheme on some of the Club site late arrivals areas ?
> 
> I did write last year to suggest they might look into it but did not get a reply.
> 
> G


I think they have been querried about "Quick Stops" which seem to be similar to Stop Acceuil Camping-Cars The response was you can stay on the late night arrivals area, if there is one, but you still get charged full wack. I cannot see that changing when there is so much demand for pitches. The best place to approach the club is at the annual Regional question and answer sessions. There is usually more than one senior club representative at these. I have only been once but questions do get a good airing. Alternatively you may catch someone at the shows.

The latest survey is about Customer Service, I have certainly taken the opportunity to highlight, both here and in the Technology Survey, the poor attention email receives. In my experience snail mail seems to fair somewhat better.

peedee


----------



## HeatherChloe

Zebedee said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest that you go to your friend's hotel, have them say that your motorhome is their vehicle so that it can be parked in the hotel carpark, and then sleep in it there. A free weekend and you'll be near your friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious Heather?
> 
> It's tricks like this which get motorhomes a bad name. The hotel is bound to find out. They will be curious when a motorhomer appears to bring the van and hire a room, or hadn't you thought of that?
> 
> Do you really think they won't mind some cheapskate sleeping in their car park to avoid (as they will see it) paying for a room?
> 
> I hope you were joking!!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Nonsense. Someone staying in a hotel and paying for a room is entitled to park a vehicle in the carpark.

Obviously one wouldn't use a hotel carpark without paying - but if you have booked and paid for a room then you're allowed to park in the carpark and if your vehicle happens to be a (small) motorhome, what's the problem?

Anyway, the OP is not a cheapskate - they want to pay for a site, but it's full.

I have done this myself and the hotel were completely fine about it - my friend booked and paid for the room and we went in and registered my van.

The hotel did not accept dogs, so I told them that I would be going out to the van a lot to check on the dog. I asked if we could eat in the restaurant (which would have made them more money), but they said no the dog wasn't allowed in the restaurant, so I explained that we'd be eating in the van then, and again they were completely fine about it and said sorry they couldn't accommodate us in the restaurant.

It was 100% honest, we paid for the hotel, we parked as allowed in the carpark, and my friend slept in the hotel and I slept in the van. What's the problem?

I recall posting on here about it, and lots of people said that they had done this.

Anyway, I think we've discussed before that if your van is legally parked, then you are allowed to be in it.


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

I am quite surprised at what appears to be a very low number (179 )of people who have voted in this pole.Maybe the low number of people on here who have participated is part of the reason the CC club dont bother to reply, as they may see the members of MHF as a minor distraction or even irritation.
Just a thought 
Bri


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> I am quite surprised at what appears to be a very low number (179 )of people who have voted in this pole.Maybe the low number of people on here who have participated is part of the reason the CC club dont bother to reply, as they may see the members of MHF as a minor distraction or even irritation.
> Just a thought
> Bri


What's the point when these votes are just left to gather dust somewhere in cyberspace.

Just a pointless exercise as are all the other polls.


----------



## peedee

*Re: reply*



Spacerunner said:


> What's the point when these votes are just left to gather dust somewhere in cyberspace.
> 
> Just a pointless exercise as are all the other polls.


What is the point of making any post Spacerunner? Polls can be useful, I would certainly take more note of them if they were open to members instead of just subscribers. I was going to draw the poll to the attention of the Caravan Club, may still do, but it may now be unecessary as I see from the latest magazine they are paying attention and indicate they intend to give cancellations and no shows priority attention. Remains to be seen what they do :roll:

peedee


----------



## stewartwebr

I had an indepth conversation recently with one of the CC Wardens. It was on a site which is becoming a bit like Rowntree Park, almost impossible to get on, especially at weekends.

He said that he can see on the club website, people who back in December last year when the 2011 booking system opened, booked every weekend. They then cancel them as they see fit.

We were at Burrs Country Park CC site a few weeks back. We had a lovely couple next to us who wanted to extend thier stay on the site. Unfortunately, it was a Friday and was told the site was fully booked so they had to leave.

That night I walked around the site and counted 5 vacant pitches. When I spoke with the Warden he said it's the way the club operates at the moment and happens almost every weekend.

This is not good for members and certainly not good for business.

I can see the need for change and feel a limit on the amount of sites may be the answer. I can also see the benefit of deposits. However, being completely selfish, I also like the flexibility the current system offers me when used sensibly. However, like most things it seems to be getting abused by a minority and by my observations this minority is increasing all the time.

Don't get me started about weekend campers and how they have no understanding of living on a campsite and the ethos of it....thats for another post.

Stewart


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> I've listed a few ideas which have been banded about but there might be others?
> peedee


I'm surprised no one has come up with any other ideas. A couple which crossed my mind were:

1. Set aside a small percentage of pitches on each site as not bookable or only bookable 3 days in advance. Would this work or just increase the number of vacant pitches?

2. Increase the number of pitches available, more no frills sites even aire type facilities where possible. This wouldn't be a quick solution or stop short notice cancellations or no shows but in a growing market could perhaps be introduced in conjunction with deposits.

peedee


----------



## Terryg

I have voted and expressed my view on this.

In my opinion both clubs provide good service to members with the exception of booking procedures. The vote on this thread, says it all.

I have been a member of CC and C&CC for several years and can’t believe that CC pitches can still be pre-booked without deposit. I have had problems booking CC sites, because they were ‘virtually full’. At various sites wardens have recommended that I call for last minute cancellations, why. 

This practice of commitment free pitch pre-booking encourages members to over book, to the disadvantage of other members and the CC.

Earlier this year I cancelled CC membership, Simples. 

TerryG.


----------



## fdhadi

Just cancelled my Caravan Club membership for the same reasons as TerryG.

:evil: :evil:


----------



## mickyloo

Of course people book all the weekends they think they might want as soon as the system opens then don't turn up based on the weather or other factors.

We can never get into Bristol (Baltic Wharf) which is annoying as our daughter lives within walking distance of the site. We then end up at Cheddar CC site or Bath Marina and daughter collects us yet Baltic Wharf is rarely full as stated. 

This morning we are sitting in the van at the CC York Beechwood site and amusing ourselves on MHF while the rain pours down. Might get the Park & Ride into York this afternoon. I just checked CC online and this site is fully booked but you can bet your life there will be plenty of noshows given the weather forecast!!! Watch this space, the day may become so boring that I will be forced to patrol the site and count the empty pitches this evening. Oh dear! :lol:


----------



## spatz1

Unfortunatly the clubs have turned booking into a very profitable buisness model based on the hotel reservation model which suits them fine... 

I personally feel they ve robbed us of our freedom and spirit of being able to drift where we please on a whim ...

Need anyone wonder that the uk did nt develop a system or welcome that other countries did....


----------

